# Pte moullie



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

DOES ANYONE HUNT HERE? WHERE IS A GOOD SPOT TO SQUIRRELL HUNT THERE????:bloos:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ummm not many tree out there. Also where I have seen Tree rats out there is off limits by this time of the year.Also you can not use lead out there at all(except is for Deer hunting with slugs)


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

i hunt the marsh down there religously. i know you can only shoot steel. thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

the place downright stinks for hunting. unless you like more people than animals


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

folpak said:


> the place downright stinks for hunting. unless you like more people than animals


 
i dont think that is all true. ive shot alot of ducks there. but there is lots of dummys out there. thats forsure


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

peters said:


> DOES ANYONE HUNT HERE? WHERE IS A GOOD SPOT TO SQUIRRELL HUNT THERE????:bloos:


I have seen a few squirrels down Roberts Rd. but thats about it.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

yea thets where i went. idk maybe im not ment to be a squirrel hunter hahah


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Try taking a bow out into an area of oaks and wait for a deer. See all kinds deer hunting:lol:. But not at mouille of course. Try onsted state game are find some mature oaks and sit tight u will see a few. good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You can go to Petersburg State Game Area, not that far from you. A lot better squirrel hunting there then at Pte.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> You can go to Petersburg State Game Area, not that far from you. A lot better squirrel hunting there then at Pte.



zero out there every time I have gone out there the last 3 years. there use to be a lot more out there in the past but not anymore


----------



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

peters said:


> DOES ANYONE HUNT HERE? WHERE IS A GOOD SPOT TO SQUIRRELL HUNT THERE????:bloos:


 NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!! I used to hunt out there, but decided it was a waste of time. I go to the Sharonville game area and Waterloo for small game and deer now. Don't waste your time out there. You will never see one unless you get REEEEEEAAAALLLLLYYYYYYYYY lucky.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

raisinrat said:


> zero out there every time I have gone out there the last 3 years. there use to be a lot more out there in the past but not anymore


Well then go farther west to Lake Hudson Gaming area I know there are a ton out there.


----------

